# BALL MASON 3-L OR 6-L,



## pickensbob (Dec 5, 2015)

WHAT WOULD YOU CALL THIS JARS, ALL THE L'S ARE OPEN AND THE LOOP IS OPEN.  ONE OF A KIND MAYBE ?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 5, 2015)

I think Ball used, cleaned and used their molds again and again until a style change and the reports of many of the types are just falsely reported as different ... but that one doesn't look like one of those.Great pictures Bob!


----------



## pickensbob (Dec 7, 2015)

thanks eric,  looked kinda neat


----------

